# Stream recordings of Fox News remotely



## Mathprof (Feb 15, 2016)

I have FIOS tv and am sick of paying big $$$ for their boxes.

I am about to go back to the world of TiVo, but want to make sure that if I record something on FoxNews I'll be able to stream it remotely on my iOS device. 

Looking at the forums I'm concerned about copy protection issues with this.

I travel a lot and like to watch recordings from my DVR. Currently I do this with a sling box, but the setup with Bolt seems better, assuming I can access Fox stations (including FoxNews).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can not stream any channel out of home that is protected. I don't have FIOS but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they recently started protecting all Fox owned channels. If that's the case then you wont be able to stream Fox News OOH.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Currently you cannot stream anything out of home from a Bolt. 

You can live stream Fox News via the fios app regardless of what Dvr you have.


----------



## Mathprof (Feb 15, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Currently you cannot stream anything out of home from a Bolt.
> 
> You can live stream Fox News via the fios app regardless of what Dvr you have.


Sorry, I don't think I stated what I meant well.

What I want to do is to not stream live TV but rather recordings. I'd like to stream, in particular, recorded shows on Fox.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mathprof said:


> Sorry, I don't think I stated what I meant well. What I want to do is to not stream live TV but rather recordings. I'd like to stream, in particular, recorded shows on Fox.


I understood. I was just giving you what parameters currently work. Bolt because this is the Bolt forum.


----------



## Mathprof (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks very much for the clarification. I was obviously mistaken. Here's what TiVo says: "Out-of-home streaming is not yet available for TiVo BOLT Series UESs. This feature will be enabled in a future software update."

Sorry for being obtuse.

Still will be able to use my slingbox to stream anything on the TiVo


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mathprof said:


> Thanks very much for the clarification. I was obviously mistaken. Here's what TiVo says: "Out-of-home streaming is not yet available for TiVo BOLT Series UESs. This feature will be enabled in a future software update." Sorry for being obtuse. Still will be able to use my slingbox to stream anything on the TiVo


Yes.

Be aware that the bolt only has one output, HDMI.

You will need an HDMI splitter to send the signal to both Sling and a tv. Or hang a mini in your network and use the composite out it supports.


----------



## Mathprof (Feb 15, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Be aware that the bolt only has one output, HDMI.
> 
> You will need an HDMI splitter to send the signal to both Sling and a tv. Or hang a mini in your network and use the composite out it supports.


Thanks very much again!

I'll get a mini and use the composite out as you say. That's what I currently do with my FIOS box (not the DVR). With this box I have HDMI going to the TV and composite going to slingbox, and can use either depending on when I'm home or away. Hopefully this is true with mini too, or in worst case I just disconnect HDMI before traveling.

One last thing, looking at the pictures of the back of the mini, it seems that the composite cable you'd use is like the ones from years ago from a camcorder to your tv: one male jack on one side and 3 on the other. Is this correct?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep...

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mathprof said:


> Thanks very much again! I'll get a mini and use the composite out as you say. That's what I currently do with my FIOS box (not the DVR). With this box I have HDMI going to the TV and composite going to slingbox, and can use either depending on when I'm home or away. Hopefully this is true with mini too, or in worst case I just disconnect HDMI before traveling. One last thing, looking at the pictures of the back of the mini, it seems that the composite cable you'd use is like the ones from years ago from a camcorder to your tv: one male jack on one side and 3 on the other. Is this correct?


I have my mini connected to HDMI and to composite for PIP. Works fine.

The video out of the mini requires a breakout cable. You can buy one almost anywhere. The video/audio is in one plug that the breakout cable breaks out to video and left and right audio. I'm most sure if that is what you mean?


----------



## Mathprof (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks very much Dan203 and TonyD79! 

Looks clear that I can duplicate the FIOS box setup I currently have and save about $400/year including TiVo service cost. Will recover the cost of equipment in about a year.

I bought a ReplayTV when they first came out and used to take out the hard drive to copy shows to my computer. Look forward to just downloading shows/movies
using iOS app on my home network to watch on airplanes and skip this cumbersome step! 

Have some nostalgia thinking about those days roughly 15 years ago! Been wasting $$$ in monthly equipment costs since then.


----------

